# ***OFFICIAL*** Cain Velasquez vs. Ben Rothwell Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Cain Velasquez facing Ben Rothwell in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I say Cain. But I bet on Richard over Vitor so don't listen to me.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Although I do believe Cain Velasquez to be overrated, especially with his last showing against Cheick Kongo, I do think he'll do fine against Ben Rothwell. 

I do think it will be a tough match for him, though. Rothwell isn't a slouch in the striking department, and really should have had a W next to his name in regards to the Arlovski fight. He should be able to defend Cain's Takedown attempts to begin, but I see Cain wearing him out in the first two rounds and finishing him via Ground and Pound in the third.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I am very skeptical over Cain’s jaw. He seems to take hits and go down right away. He is sort of reckless in his standup which he showed against Kongo. If Rothwell plays his cards right he should keep it on the feet and handle it from there. But Cain will push the pace and take it straight to the ground where he feels most comfortable. I just hope he doesn’t grind out another victory


----------



## R.Doria (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont think Rothwell is at cains level...
I do respect hin as a fighter but Velaquez is much more skilled n athletic...
I dont like to be so enphatic about a fight but i just cant see a victory by Rothwell..


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im suprised that noone picked Rothwell. Yea he lost to Arlovski, but he just didnt have the speed to deal with his stand up. I think Rothwell has a bid advantage in the standup and hiss TDD isnt bad at all.

I think this is going to be a tough fight for Cain, but he will eventually wear Ben out with his wrestling.

But I wouldnt be shocked if Rothwell, caught Cain and put him to sleep. A big undergog, Rothwell might be a good bet to throw a little cash to win alot.

Some might think this is a step down in competition for Cain but I think Rothwell is a tougher matchup for him than Kongo.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Rothwell comes in shape to go a full 3, he wins this fight.

Please neg me for this Cain-nuthuggers but your boy is overrated.....not bigtime but this guy is not the "Next big thing"

He beat Jake O'Brien (can) Dennis Stojnic (fatty in his first UFC fight) and Kongo who couldn't stuff a takedown by a LW.

He hasn't faced anyone with any kind of wrestling credentials, nor has he faced a striker with solid TDD. I'm not saying Rothwell is this person but his TDD should be good enough to keep it standing.

Rothwell by 2nd round KO.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

rygu said:


> If Rothwell comes in shape to go a full 3, he wins this fight.
> 
> Please neg me for this Cain-nuthuggers but your boy is overrated.....not bigtime but this guy is not the "Next big thing"
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from. People do seem to overrate Cain a bit but I guess after this fight we get to see his true potential..


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I've got Rothwell all the way in this one.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

The closer this fight is getting, something is telling me Rothwell might get the KO.

I take stronger wrestler over a striker 75% of the time, so its tough to bet against Cain. But dont be surprised if Rothwell makes a splash with a big KO.

Rothwell and Cigano would be fun.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

It is 50/50 IMO.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Big Ben all the way.


----------



## R.Doria (Aug 11, 2009)

I really dont think Cain is the real deal or anything.. i just think that rothwell is going to get his ass kicked hehehe...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Im suprised that noone picked Rothwell. Yea he lost to Arlovski, but he just didnt have the speed to deal with his stand up. I think Rothwell has a bid advantage in the standup and hiss TDD isnt bad at all.
> 
> I think this is going to be a tough fight for Cain, but he will eventually wear Ben out with his wrestling.
> 
> ...


I agree with the first paragraph , but not with the idea of Cain wearing Rothwell out, I think Rothwell will defend some take downs, Cain is likly to get some but Rothwell will not be helpless, Cain cannot hope to hold him down and play paddy cake like he did to Kongo because Rothwell will get up and he will put Cain down. I am honestly a little shocked how anybody can see Rothwell as a step down for Cain I mean Rothwell was widely accepted as a top 10 HW before Arlovski beat him and considering that is his only loss in close to 5 years (to a guy who was top 5 at the time) its not to shabby. Rothwell is one of the most consitantly underated HW's out there.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

After more thought, I put $ behind Rothwell. Cain was exposed with Kongo, and it was only b/c Kongo has literally no ground game that Cain took the W.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

:-) said:


> It is 50/50 IMO.



I've changed my opinion... Rothwell by KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man watching the countdown show I just want to see Rothwell crush Velasquez even more.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Big jump in the spread. 

+230 to +300 for Rothwell. 

I'll wait until fight day to see if the line moves more, then put some more on Rothwell.

:thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think people are overrating big Bens stand up. He hit Arlovski with his best shots and didnt even slow him down. I dont see him being able to KO Cain, either way, cant wait to see this fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Your right the guy with 17 knock outs in MMA who is 3-0 as a kick boxer and has won numerous fights by his opponents subimitting to strikes doesnt have any power I mean why would you expect a 6'5" 265 pounder to? Guy is bigger than Carwin. Arlovski's jaw is talked about way to much, honestly its not like nobodies have knocked Arlovski out, Bret Rogers is the least legitimate opponent to have ever knocked out Arlovski (Im not counting over 10 year old fights). Seriously Arlovski's chin may not be granite but considering the caliber of fighters he has fought its not that horrible either.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Your right the guy with 17 knock outs in MMA who is 3-0 as a kick boxer and has won numerous fights by his opponents subimitting to strikes doesnt have any power I mean why would you expect a 6'5" 265 pounder to? Guy is bigger than Carwin. Arlovski's jaw is talked about way to much, honestly its not like nobodies have knocked Arlovski out, Bret Rogers is the least legitimate opponent to have ever knocked out Arlovski (Im not counting over 10 year old fights). Seriously Arlovski's chin may not be granite but considering the caliber of fighters he has fought its not that horrible either.


This is a sport where someone can go from unbeatable to a nobody in between the period of a couple of fights. He didnt look like he had shit for KO power against Arlovski. Also, he only has four actual KO wins and only one of those was from a punch. If Kongo couldnt finish Cain with his big shots, which he landed a ton of, then Rothwell cant.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I think people are overrating big Bens stand up. He hit Arlovski with his best shots and didnt even slow him down. I dont see him being able to KO Cain, either way, cant wait to see this fight.


If anything we are underrating Cain Velasquez a tad but I dont think we are overrating Ben, if you get what I mean. Arlovski's stand up is much better than Cain's and I dont think Cain is going to want to stand for any longer than it takes to touch gloves in the beginning of the fight. 

I just dont think he can keep the fight on the mat long enough to win. And even though his takedowns looked impressive his G&P looked very weak, Im of the opinion that a more seasoned fighter could have kept from taking any damage at all, its hard to tell because Kongo's ground game is slightly worse than my 89 year old mothers but this is Ben's big opportunity to make it and I dont think he'll go away easy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Watched the UFC countdown. Maybe I'm sold on Ben's history, but dude almost died in a car accident like Big Nog. Crazy stuff! He comes across as a humble dude. Like rooting for the underdogs. Cain is a rising star no doubt. If he loses it won't mean much. For Ben though that probably would mean a trip back to a lowered tiered league. I'll go with Ben for a bit of an upset although really he's the more experienced fighter. First round KO or FOTN. Both have lots to prove. Cain is going for the title contention and the other wants to make a statement.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I've said it before I'll say it again, Ben will upset a lot of people. Not taking anythng away from Cain, dude has tons of talent, but Ben isn't to be taken lightly. I think Ben is a better Tim Silvia than Tim Silvia.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Soakked said:


> I've said it before I'll say it again, Ben will upset a lot of people. Not taking anythng away from Cain, dude has tons of talent, but Ben isn't to be taken lightly. I think Ben is a better Tim Silvia than Tim Silvia.


Sylvia has beaten Rothwell and he has a couple wins over Arlovski who put good ole been to sleep.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

It was a joke dude(last sentence) :confused05:

But seriously though do you think the current Tim could beat Ben? I don't believe he can to be honest. They were both a little green when they fought and he lost the decision. Tim isn't close to being the same fighter today that he was a few years ago.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Soakked said:


> It was a joke dude(last sentence) :confused05:
> 
> But seriously though do you think the current Tim could beat Ben? I don't believe he can to be honest.


That would be a tough one to call. If it was in the UFC and Tim was forced to make weight and be in shape, i think he would put Ben to sleep. If it was outside of the octagon and tim had the option to be fat, id give Ben a decent chance. In in shape Sylvia is still a pretty good fighter. An out of Shape Sylvia is a can. It's like Dr. Jykel and Mr. Fat.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I dunno, I think if AA wasn't able to put Ben to sleep I don't think Tim would. He took some serious shots from AA. Also in 36 fights Ben has been tkoed only 3 times. But of course this is all just speculation. I think if they fight it would be a different outcome, but I could be wrong, it's happened plenty of times before lol.



> In in shape Sylvia is still a pretty good fighter. An out of Shape Sylvia is a can. It's like Dr. Jykel and Mr. Fat.


I totally agree. If the TS that fought RR and Cabbage showed up I think Ben would definitely go down. Contrary(sp?) to what many believe the old Roided...er I mean in shape TS would tool a good portion of the current HW's on the UFC roster.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Sylvia has beaten Rothwell and he has a couple wins over Arlovski who put good ole been to sleep.


Seriously? They fought when they were just getting started in what 2001? Thats eight freaking years ago before either had accomplished anything or even really developed the fight is absolutely irrelevant when discussing eithers career outside of an interesting footnote. Luiz Azeredo beat Anderson Silva in 2000 should we bring that up as proof that Anderson Silva in fact sucks?


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> *Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Cain Velasquez facing Ben Rothwell in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


I think Cain Velasquez is just more in shape than Rothwell. And given how wrestler friendly the UFC is, when putting a good striker against a good wrestler, I'm going to - unfortunately - have to concede that the wrestler has the better chance.

I don't think Rothwell is a pushover or anything, I just think he's not as good as Cain.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rothwell looks like he is in pretty good shape.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol... Will Velasquez move down to 205 once Big Rothwell KO's him tomorrow?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> I think Cain Velasquez is just more in shape than Rothwell. And given how wrestler friendly the UFC is, when putting a good striker against a good wrestler, I'm going to - unfortunately - have to concede that the wrestler has the better chance.
> 
> I don't think Rothwell is a pushover or anything, I just think he's not as good as Cain.


It was a long time ago, but when im comparing two fighters that have fought, it makes it a whole lot easier. Sylvia has also had a lot more success in mma then Rothwell, regardless of what he has done lately.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> It was a long time ago, but when im comparing two fighters that have fought, it makes it a whole lot easier. Sylvia has also had a lot more success in mma then Rothwell, regardless of what he has done lately.


Sylvia hasn't done shit in 2 years -No scratch that... almost 3 years in the making now.

I don't think he'll ever have another successful MMA year like he did in 2006.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Smiley Face said:


> Sylvia hasn't done shit in 2 years -No scratch that... almost 3 years in the making now.
> 
> I don't think he'll ever have another successful MMA year like he did in 2006.


Is that necessarily that bad? I mean honestly he ran through Arlovski (twice) and Jeff Monson, thats a pretty damn good year no matter who you are.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Is that necessarily that bad? I mean honestly he ran through Arlovski (twice) and Jeff Monson, thats a pretty damn good year no matter who you are.


Man... (IMO) The Monson fight was horrible. Good thing Randy came along soon after.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Smiley Face said:


> Sylvia hasn't done shit in 2 years -No scratch that... almost 3 years in the making now.
> 
> I don't think he'll ever have another successful MMA year like he did in 2006.


My point still remains, he has done a hell of a lot more then Rothwell.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, Rothwell looks like he has some mad UFC jitters, I just saw an interview with him on the fight network and he is talking about how he isn't gonna get the jitters but the guys looks and sounds nervous as hell and was litterly almost rocking or bouncing during the interview, he was basically jittery and couldn't sit still during the interview. Not sure if he is pumped or nervous or what but it has me a little concerned he may freeze up in what is possibly the biggest fight of his career.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Rothwell is good....but his sluggish ways showed during the Arlovski fight.

Cain is pretty fast, so Ben better keep up/make his shots land with precision


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

here we go


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope Brown Pride can get this done!!!!!:confused05:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Im going Big Ben all the way,


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

"He makes big country look like a small island." haha good one by goldie


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Gotta back Big Ben.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

why does mazagati have the presidental seal on his shirt?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

holy shit ben cant do shit


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Jesus, Cain is all up in that ass.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

weathered the storm? the storm kicked his ass!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

god damn. Ciain is dominating.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

stopped maybe a little too early.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

wtf that was weak ass punches ben wasn't even dazed


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cain was owning him, but that was a terrible stoppage.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Bs stoppage.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty bad stoppage but Velasquez was going to just take him down again and eventually win.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terrible stoppages, but probably would've made no difference.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Bad stoppage.

Cain will get knocked out soon, at the beginning of the 1st round he was blocking shot from Ben with his face just like against Kongo.


----------



## chrisaldah (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my lord. Another one added to the Mazzagatti h8er list.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Either way, welcome to the UFC Big Ben. Cain looked awesome.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

stopped way to early but rothwell seems like he is too slow to be a competitive HW in the UFC


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I knew Ben was a good opponent but Cain just steamrolled him! That just simply shocked me to be honest! Also I don't think it was an early stoppage! I had bet 10k on ben and still thought it was a good stoppage cause he was getting battered!


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Ben Rothwell was getting his ass kicked.. even if it wasn't stopped.. rothwell would've probably been TKO or something...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cain looked impressive against such a large man.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Cain looked impressive against such a large man.


such a large SLOW man. lmao


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Nah, no surprise here. The new HW's are miles ahead of the old. There's been a paradigm shift. This division's really getting interesting.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Could have let that keep goin a bit I think....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Terrible stoppage from an obviously terrible referee, but as was said, Cain was whooping that ass. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This stoppage I'm not going to get to worked up about. It's not like Cain just landed a good shot that stunned Rothwell and they stopped it early. You could've made an argument that it should've been stopped in round 1. Rothwell was getting dominated.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

i don't wanna say "i said so", but...I did
i said it 2 months ago that velasquez is gonna TKO rothwell.
just because i consider him a TOP 5 HW in the world. he is'nt as powerful as rothwell but he overcompensates it through tehnic. to put it in simple words. He is better.

i think he will next face minotauro nogueira.
expect an interesting fight wich will determine the next HW title contender. and velasquez is gonna take that fight to.
he is stronger, faster and more aggressive than nogueira.

but time will tell.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Could have let that keep goin a bit I think....


Agreed! it was a bad timing stoppage but it was a complete domination overall and you cant let a fighter take 200 blows just because you expect him to give one back. So overall really not a bad stoppage. Just a bad matchup.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> o don't wanna say "i said so", but...I did
> i said it 2 months ago that celasquez is gona tko rothwell.
> just because i consider him a TOP 6 HW in the world. he is'nt as powerful as rothwell but he overcompensates it through tehnic.
> i think he will next face minotauro nogueira.
> ...


I'd LOVE to see that fight. It's a pick'em fight but I'd take Nogueria by sub.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Stoppage is fairly justifiable but it should have gone on a bit loner so Cain could have had a more definitive finnish but no biggy, we all know it was over.

Im getting sick of all the forum noobs whining and not contributing to the threads in anyway. The lack of knowledge by some of the newer members is disheartening really.

I understand many of you guys are new but you dont have to share every 4 word thought that comes to mind. Absorb knowledge on other fighters before dismissing them aswell. Ben is a stud and is a true test for any up and coming HW. A win over Ben looks good on ANYONES record IMO.

There is no reason to try and take anything away from Valasquez' win because a fight was stopped early or because he was so dominant, it only speaks of how good Cain truly is. The guy is tough as nails and has earned atleast a contenders shot so lets get over it and congratulate the guy for his hard work.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Ben needs a new nutrition coach


drop that pudge, Benny...because you looked sluggish, homeboy


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Stoppage is fairly justifiable but it should have gone on a bit loner so Cain could have had a more definitive finnish but no biggy, we all know it was over.
> 
> Im getting sick of all the forum noobs whining and not contributing to the threads in anyway. The lack of knowledge by some of the newer members is disheartening really.
> 
> ...


I have written of Velasquez and was mad impressed for the first time with him tonight but come on even Velsquez himself didn't think that stoppage was justified and you could tell he looked disgusted because after the Kongo fight he wanted to prove he could finish the fight and that didn't cut it, Velasquez may have dominated but Rothwell did not look hurt and was standing up (what he wanted to do the whole fight) That is one of the worst stoppages in recent memory.


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

the stoppage made sense but Ben was getting up and Cain didnt relly look like his blows had that much power they where getting the job done but he isnt going to be KOing Lesnar or Carwin with those strikes and Ben really doent have that much ground game


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im compeltly mind blown how anyone can think that was justified, 10 seconds earlier when Ben was being pummeled maybe but not when he is standing up and improving his position against a wrestler of that caliber you definatly have your wits about you.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

Cain looked good tonight... I think he is ready for a shot at Brock Lesnar or Shane Carwin's belt.

I admit that I doubted him for his lack of power but he was putting Rothwell through HELL. It was one of the worst performances (from Big Ben) seen in the UFC in quite a while.


----------



## the1nicko (Oct 25, 2009)

Early stopage but CLEARLY a win by Cain. I would have only liked to see the fight continue to see Cain knock Ben out. Cain looked a little disapointed too, but he should be happy either way.


----------



## acowyes (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think Velasquez looked good in the fight. He had no power to finish the fight; his shots looked weak; the fight was stoped early.

No way he could ever win the title. Lesnar (or any top heavy weight) would destroy him.


----------



## Smiley Face (Oct 5, 2009)

acowyes said:


> I don't think Velasquez looked good in the fight. He had no power to finish the fight; his shots looked weak; the fight was stoped early.
> 
> No way he could ever win the title. Lesnar (or any top heavy weight) would destroy him.


Never say never my friend.

If the fight went on longer Cain would've KO'd Big Ben from the amount of shots he was getting on the ground.


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

Smiley Face said:


> Cain looked good tonight... I think he is ready for a shot at Brock Lesnar or Shane Carwin's belt.
> 
> I admit that I doubted him for his lack of power but he was putting Rothwell through HELL. It was one of the worst performances (from Big Ben) seen in the UFC in quite a while.


cain did look good tonight and big ben looked like crap im pretty sure he has just a tad more ground game then kongo though. 
Cain isnt ready for Lesnar or Carwin unless he puts on more weight and gets more because heck he looked small as hek against ben now replace ben with brock and he looks like a midget


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MaZZacare said:


> cain did look good tonight and big ben looked like crap im pretty sure he has just a tad more ground game then kongo though.
> Cain isnt ready for Lesnar or Carwin unless he puts on more weight and gets more because heck he looked small as hek against ben now replace ben with brock and he looks like a midget


Brock isnt that much bigger than Rothwell despite what you may think, Rothwell reportedly cut from about 280. Also Rothwell's ground game looked pretty good he was managing to work his way back to his feet quite well its his takedown defense that looked bad as he couldnt keep it standing once he got there.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Watched the end of this fight again. In all fairness to Mazz, he started to step in right as Rothwell was moving to get up. Mazz was almost between them when Rothwell raised up. It didnt really matter, Rothwell was getting raped.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Velasquez looked ridiculously good. Terrible stoppage, but the end was near. Cain definitely up there for a title shot now. Have to applaud Rothwell's heart as well, took some serious shots.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I have written of Velasquez and was mad impressed for the first time with him tonight but come on even Velsquez himself didn't think that stoppage was justified and you could tell he looked disgusted because after the Kongo fight he wanted to prove he could finish the fight and that didn't cut it, Velasquez may have dominated but Rothwell did not look hurt and was standing up (what he wanted to do the whole fight) That is one of the worst stoppages in recent memory.


I see what your saying and liek I said it should have gone on longer mainly because your right Cain wanted a clear cut finnish (they keep being stole away by his refs for the past 3 fights lol) BUT he was gonna win anyways. im jsut saying it's not the worst decision ive ever seen, or even the worst decision of the night but it should have gone longer you are correct.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Terrible stoppage but a mind blowing performance by Cain. He manhandled a 6'4, 265 lbs Rothwell! I wasn't expecting that, and I seriously believe he can endanger Brock.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it probably would've been stopped anyways as it looked Cain was hungry for it. But yeah it shouldn't of been stopped then Rothwell was standing up. Just like the Hendricks and Amir fight.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish Yves Lavigne was reffing... then, the fight would have continued.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Great performance by Cain, but I feel bad for Ben because he wasn't finished. He deserved the chance to keep fighting.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Cain was imprerssive last night. He absolutely dominated Big Ben, moreso than when AA. Ben had no chance because Cain was taking him down with ease gaining dominant positions, and pounding away. They might not have been Hendorighthands, grouped in 20's in a bunch they are damaging. Funny thing is Ben has a really good sprawl, and is much better than Kongo on the ground, so I didn't expect Cain to manhandle him like that.

Shit Cain is one muthafuller.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Stoppage is fairly justifiable but it should have gone on a bit loner so Cain could have had a more definitive finnish but no biggy, we all know it was over.


Actually, I dont think it was over at all. Ben was losing the fight for sure and he looked a bit gassed but he was getting up and it looked like Cains shots didn't have enough power to put Ben away. He was not in any trouble IE dazed or rocked and he was advancing his position. 



Emericanaddict said:


> Im getting sick of all the forum noobs whining and not contributing to the threads in anyway. The lack of knowledge by some of the newer members is disheartening really.
> 
> I understand many of you guys are new but you dont have to share every 4 word thought that comes to mind. Absorb knowledge on other fighters before dismissing them aswell. Ben is a stud and is a true test for any up and coming HW. A win over Ben looks good on ANYONES record IMO.
> 
> There is no reason to try and take anything away from Valasquez' win because a fight was stopped early or because he was so dominant, it only speaks of how good Cain truly is. The guy is tough as nails and has earned atleast a contenders shot so lets get over it and congratulate the guy for his hard work.


I think it still leaves some questions in my mind about what would have happened in the later rounds, Cain looked like his TD's were starting to slow down a bit and Ben can stop a fighter at any time in a fight.

There is something to be said about allowing a fighter to take to many punches and I do think Cain was racking them up but it was not to that point yet.

Bottom line is Maz is always in the middle of controversy in big fights, he's a poor ref and should be fired, not just for this fight but for the "accumulation" of fights he has blown.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Actually, I dont think it was over at all. Ben was losing the fight for sure and he looked a bit gassed but he was getting up and it looked like Cains shots didn't have enough power to put Ben away. He was not in any trouble IE dazed or rocked and he was advancing his position.
> 
> 
> I think it still leaves some questions in my mind about what would have happened in the later rounds, Cain looked like his TD's were starting to slow down a bit and Ben can stop a fighter at any time in a fight.
> ...


Yah...was it him that ruled against Anthony Johnson in that eye poke. Bring back John. 

Poor Ben though. I was rooting for him.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I wish Yves Lavigne was reffing... then, the fight would have continued.


:laugh:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I still think Big Ben would of caught Cain in the third round and tko him. Cain's crazy pace would of gassed him going into the third.


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

i was banking on the idea that rothwell would catch him , i really wish he had hit cain more becasue i still dont know how well cain can take a big punch. he isnt anywhere near ready to take on lesnar or carwin they both actually HAVE a ground game 
wouldnt mind seein him against mir


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

MaZZacare said:


> i was banking on the idea that rothwell would catch him , i really wish he had hit cain more becasue i still dont know how well cain can take a big punch. he isnt anywhere near ready to take on lesnar or carwin they both actually HAVE a ground game
> wouldnt mind seein him against mir



are you insane????? did you not see kongo land some of the cleanest, hardest shots??? and cain was still going. I dont know if ben could have hit him that hard, but it didnt matter

good stoppage; those were too many shots landing. reminded me of the sylvia-cabbage fight; nothing hard enough to knock him out, but clearly landing damage with the opponent doing nothing to defend against those strikes


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it was bad timing, but teh stoppage was justified I believe. The ref warned Ben after round one that he would stop the fight if he took anymore damage while dishing out none. I think it could have been stopped in the first round when Cain had position on Ben and raining down punches, but it wasn't stopped. That's when the ref gave him the warning. Ben didn't have anything to answer, and this coming from a guy that bet on Ben.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Cheeseburgers beat Rothwell. Get his fat ass out of the UFC. What a joke.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> I still think Big Ben would of caught Cain in the third round and tko him. Cain's crazy pace would of gassed him going into the third.


I disagree, he kept a pretty similar pace in the Kongo fight and also ate a ton of huge shots to the face. Rothwell had no chance.


----------



## nvrtap (Aug 1, 2009)

_Originally Posted by Blitzz 
I still think Big Ben would of caught Cain in the third round and tko him. Cain's crazy pace would of gassed him going into the third_

Blitzz,

No way Cain gasses. His Arizona State teammates (including Bader, Dolloway, Aaron Simpson) talk about his conditioning with awe. Even though he was a heavyweight, he outworked all the lightweights in the conditioning drills (running, wrestling etc.) So you know if he can outwork and outlast even the little guys on a D-1 wrestling team: then he has better conditioning than any other heavyweight in the UFC. The longer the fight goes, the better for Cain. 

He needs to "weather the storm" of the likes of Carwin and Lesnar and then in later rounds he begins to shine.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> I still think Big Ben would of caught Cain in the third round and tko him. Cain's crazy pace would of gassed him going into the third.


 
All the good that I have heard of Cain begins with his cario, apparantly he is known for outworking MW and LW fighters at his cap.....thats pretty impressive.....:thumbsup:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> I disagree, he kept a pretty similar pace in the Kongo fight and also ate a ton of huge shots to the face. Rothwell had no chance.


Agreed totally. Cain didnt look that happy with the stoppage IMO. Its too bad mazzagatti stopped it when he did cause id have rather seen cain finish beating the crap out of him which is what he was doing the whole fight. No disrespect to Rothwell fans but he was totally takin a beating up until that point and like CC just mentioned the guy just dont get tired in 3 rounds. Rothwell shoulda practiced his TDD more.


----------

